

Ask HN: What is the best iOS developer bootcamp? - allsystemsgo


======
ltcoleman
<http://www.raywenderlich.com/>

Ray's site has been one of the best resources that I have found. I had the
same question a year back and ended up just going through his tutorials.

------
callmeed
If you're talking about in person, I did a Pragmatic Studios course and it was
great. Highly recommend if you can afford it and do the travel.

Otherwise, Ray Wenderlich online and the Big Nerd Ranch book are my favorites.

------
tobiasbischoff
Other good idea is to pick up the Big Nerd Ranch Guide and just sit down and
walk thru it. It's really all you need.

~~~
allsystemsgo
Yeah that's what I'm doing. Started last week. I saw their bootcamp was 5K for
9 days. Insane. Though there is definitely a market for a GOOD iOS dev
bootcamp IMO.

